# Dovetail Jig meltdown



## karl (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm a newbie DT'er, bought a cheapish jig to play with, and have a dumb question. How are you supposed to fit a 5/8" pin into a 1/2" groove? Am I crazy? The Samona jig I bought (I know it's not a Leigh) says to use a 1/2" bit, but it spaces the pins 5/8" apart. How does that work? I'm obviously missing something. Thanks for any help!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Karl, 

You can use various size bushings or bearings to achieve various size cuts. For example, if you use a 1/2" bit with a bushing or bearing having an o.d. of 5/8" in our jig, you will cut a 1/2" groove. If you use a 1/2" bit with a bushing or bearing having an o.d. of 1/2", you'll cut a 3/4" groove. To cut your 5/8" grooves, I believe you'll need a 7/16" guide bushing or bearing.

You can match any number of combo's as long as you bit o.d. shank does not exceed the i.d. of the bushing, and in the case of a bearing as long as the bearing does not exceed the i.d. of the jig grooves. 

Pick up a brass bushing set from Woodcraft and you'll have one of the handiest accessories you can get for your router. Make sure your router will accept the particular style you use. They also carry the Porter Cable style template guide bushings. 

HTH, welcome to the forum.


----------



## karl (Aug 4, 2009)

ok, so I have a 1/2" bit (14 degrees) and a 7/16 OD guide, like the manual calls for, and no matter what I set the depth to, I end up with 1/2" slots and approx. 5/8" pins. I must be doing sommething wrong? thanks for your help, btw!


----------

